# New here with questions.



## Chan (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey guys, Ms boy here with questions. Was given a 2 stroke 400 sportsman. It needs top end kit and i was just going to completly go through it. What are some good websites for this quad. Also its going to.be.mud strictly is this worthy of that as far as power to turn mud tires. Just needed advice and performance advice. Thanks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah w/ the right pistons & change the rear sprocket to gear down, lift & some 29 laws & she'll be BA. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Chan (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice to hear, also i may be wrong but i have heard of removing oiler and mixing gas manually? Anything to this.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Much safer that way , I have 2 polaris 250 2 strokes did away with the oilers on both and pre-mix my fuel. never did trust the oiler


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^i would do the same, nothing feels better than knowing 100% everything gets lubed like its supposed to, and with a mixture that you control

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah The one I had was like that. I wish I had a pic of it. Custom lift on 28" Laws & EDL's up front (29's wernt out yet) Weisco pistons, sprocket change to help w/ the big tires... It would SCREAM.


----------



## Chan (Jul 17, 2012)

Getting It to the house this weekend to start stripping it down. Can't wait to build this sleeper.


----------

